# best fullbody decoys



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

what are the best looking longest lasting fullbody decoys?


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

We didn't start the fire...it's been always burning since the worlds been turning.....you get the picture. Let'em know what you all think! Be ready here they come!
All in good fun


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There is a button at the top of the page called *Search* Click it and type full bodies or best full bodies or big foots or any other full body name you can think of and you will have years of answers for your reading pleasure.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

PC, What do you know, you don't hunt anymore anyway. :wink:

All you do is find bands by the side of the road!!!! :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I tell you what if I knew my success rate for finding bands would be better looking at roadkills I would have given up the hunting long ago. :wink:


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

pet geese


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

pet geese hahahha^^^ illegal but would work great

Ummm IDK im going with the following,
1.GHG
2.FA
3.BF
4.HG
5.FLMB
6.CL

If you dont know what those are post it and i will be happy to translate into the english language.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Gonna get alot of conflicting answers with this one...it really comes down to what you prefer. But to answer your question I would have to say GHG.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

redlegg93 said:


> Gonna get alot of conflicting answers with this one.


very true... but if you want decoys that you will kill birds over year after year (the "long lasting" part of your question) Big Foots are the only way to go as of right now. GHG sure do look great brand new sitting on the shelves at Cabela's, but they sure loose their luster after a season in the trailer when bases are broken, heads are falling off, paint chips are covering the trailer floor, etc. etc.
but the performance in the field has been equal for me, so i'll stick to the brand that doesn't need replacing every other year.


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

If I've said it once, I've said it a hundred times... The choice of FB decoy all depends on how you hunt and what type of person you are. Are you Rugged, throw your crap in -n- lets go then the Big Foot would be the one for you.

Or are you meticulus about the way your spread looks and want to take the time to dust off your decoys before you put them in the field... then you should go with the FFD GHG decoys.

I'd say the best for the money, dourability, and realism.... GHG shell decoys on motion steaks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What no Dave Smith's????

How about Stuffer's...

Like others have stated it is how you treat your decoys.....

BF's very durable and look good. I liked the new ones with the flocked heads and little better paint scheme.

GHG's very detailed decoys, tend to not be as durable (how you care for them), and great motion bases!

So it all depends on how you care for them or what you like.

I have both. If BF's had a motion base or motion system like GHG or more poses......I would have a complete spread like them. But for now...I have both and like both!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh yeah i forgot nothing beats mounted decoys!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

ok i read this....you guys really got me started, i haven't posted anything in a while, but i just need to put my 2 cents in this and speak the truth here, i have about 2 dozen ghg's and 1 doz bigfoots, and i really wish i just spent a little more $$$ and got all bigfoots cause i don't really like the ghg's cause you have to be careful with them otherwise the footbases will break, otherwise they look awsome, i would rather have something that will last me a long time instead of paying alot for something that will end up breaking, i wish i could trade all my ghg's for bigfeet now :roll:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

To you guys using GHG. Have you noticed how much the price has gone up over the past few years but the quality remains the same?

When the shells first came out you could get them for $80-$90 a dozen, $120 last year, $150 now. You could pickup the fullbodies for $110 for 6, $140 now and they just plain rape ya for the lookers. Add $40 if you want the "Pro-grade", screwy because they are probably cheaper for em to make. Not long ago you could pickup the "over-size" floaters for $240 a dozen, $300 now.

Dont you guys feel like your getting taken for a ride just abit? Why have thier prices gone way up while BF has remained untouched and its supposed to be cheaper to make goods in China.

When it seems like everytime I turn around somebody else is trying to dip thier hands into my pockets this crap bugs me.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i did notice that and im kinda wondering why a decoy that is made of plastic has to be 179.99 per 6? For that price i would get some dave-smiths or hardcores. BUT im going to be getting alot of GHG for a small price if im lucky so.

And yes bigfoots price has remained the same but im willingy to be that they will go up in the next few years.


----------

